# alternative charging query



## eshwar_console3 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a nokia phone. Due to some reasons i want it to be charged through micro usb. I can achieve this by minor connections in mobile circuit.(by connecting usb - to charging inputs - resp.). I have been using nokia charger with output specifications: output DC 5.7v/800mA. I want to use micro usb charger with output:5.1v 700mA. My battery capacity is 1070mAh (output 3.7v). But before proceeding i want to ask if the micro usb output is suitable to charge up my phone with above specifications. If yes then will it affect power supply required for data transfers between phone & computer. Thanks


----------

